# Inkscape en français



## ptitphoque (18 Mai 2008)

j'ai beau télécharger Inkscape en fr (depuis plusieurs années) mais quand je l'ouvre il est toujours en anglais. 
Comment dois-je faire pour l'avoir en français.
ibook G4
Mac OSX 10.3.9

Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Mai 2008)

c'est dans tes fichiers de configurations X11 qu'il faut mettre la référence au français.


----------



## ptitphoque (18 Mai 2008)

merci Thierry6,

mais peux-tu me donner un peu plus de précision merci


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Mai 2008)

il y a eu plusieurs sujets dans ce forum, essaye celui là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=100980


----------



## darkness-wizard (5 Juin 2008)

bonjour il sufi de telecharger le logiciel en clickant sur le lien suivant :

http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche19333-inkscape.html


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Juin 2008)

Un lien vers clubic ?! :mouais:

InkScape a un très bon site, dispo en français, avec une bonne doc et un lien "téléchargement". C'est quand même mieux 
http://inkscape.org/


----------



## boris_b (25 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Après avoir téléchargé Inckscape depuis le site officiel, après l'avoir installé et après avoir lancé l'application, suivre le chemin suivant :  
menu d'Inckscape > "Dosya" >  "Inckscape Seçenekleri" (shift + cmd + p) > "Interface" >  "Language" et sélectionner French.

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous connaîtrait la langue par défaut d'inckscape ?

En redémarrant Inckscape, l'application devrait être en français.

Bien à vous.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juillet 2013)

boris_b a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Après avoir téléchargé Inckscape depuis le site officiel, après l'avoir installé et après avoir lancé l'application, suivre le chemin suivant :
> menu d'Inckscape > "Dosya" >  "Inckscape Seçenekleri" (shift + cmd + p) > "Interface" >  "Language" et sélectionner French.
> 
> ...



Eh bien non !
J'accède aux préférences puis au choix de la langue, je clique sur "French" mais c'est inopérant !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh bien non !
> J'accède aux préférences puis au choix de la langue, je clique sur "French" mais c'est inopérant !



Même problème 

Je trouve bien le chemin pour choisir la langue french, je quitte et relance, mais il me met une alerte qui dit :

The preference file/User/...bibi.../.config/inkscape/preference.xml is not a valid XML document.
Inkscape will run with default settings, and new settings will not be saved.

C'est quoi ce binz 

Que faut il faire pour avoir Inkscape en français ?

Ma version :
Inkscape-0.48.2-1-SNOWLEOPARD
XQuartz 2.7.6
J'ai MacOS 10.6.8


----------



## boris_b (14 Juin 2014)

Bonjour Avlys, bonjour pepeye66,
Et en mettant sur le bureau le fichier .xml qui se trouve dans la bibliothèque avant de relancer Inkscape ? Que se passe-t-il ?

Je dis sur le bureau car si ça ne fonctionne pas, vous pourrez toujours remettre le fichier .xml à sa place...


----------

